# Private Number Plates



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Does anyone have one ?

I used to have A5 RLT but let it go when I sold the car that it was on.

Anyway my wife is gonna kill me cause I have just bought another.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought one a couple of years ago, I haven't got a middle initial and the two letter plates were all more than £10,000

I got T**BLD it sort of works and didn't cost much


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not bad John,









My wife will kill me because mine is a newer reg than the car we have so I'm gonna have to buy a newer car.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my dad had an old viva years ago with a plate that was **** DP. He sold the car to his mate who's initials were DP for about Â£100 from what I remember. This is way before the private plate craze took off.

His mate died a couple of years ago and his son sold the plates for Â£5,000!!!!!

I saw a plate the other day that made me smile, young girl in a girly car trying to U turn in a right turn junction whilst on her mobile. Her plate was WA 51 TME spaced out to read

WA5 1T ME


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wanted to buy this for the wife but its expensive : *F47 4RSE*


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, so I'm bad,







Come on PG tell me off again.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You didn't delete it this time!

Either you have the courage of your convictions tonight or.......

the wife's out!























btw I thought it was funny!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

There's a Porsche 911 Convterible Reg No. RLT 8 near me .....one of your old cast-offs Roy?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

My Brother in law,has one on his Boxster,my sister bought it for him for his Birthday.His dad was close to tears when he saw it.In his eyes his son had finally made something of himself,because he had a private plate







Never mind he has a Porsche


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not bothered about private plates but BU 55 ERD would probably suit.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

this is mine, had it for a few years now

gets a few laughs..

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

didn't I here the buearocrats were trying to ban that sort of manipulation with plates?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

yep, if you get pulled, it goes on computer with a warning, the second time you will get your number withdrawn from dvla

i got pulled last week, 1st time ever in 7 years, so im gonna sell it,

not worth the risk to lose it

sam


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Could never understand the thinking behind the negative view on the private plate,the government has just spent hundreds of thousands of pounds changing the numbering system on cars ect, we now have two letters in front of the numbers so if a car has to be identified they will know what area its from or the general public might remember the letters so the car can be traced, How much easyer could it get than looking at Sam's number or the other private plate's that you see around,its more identifiable than ever, if a cop can't tell what that says he need's his redundo.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm surprised no one has asked me what I bought,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh, go on then.
















We are perhaps, too polite?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not tellin' now.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

In that case we may have to guess.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT 1


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No, I would never be able to afford that.









It is :

*W6TCH*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The Barnsley mayoral limousine has THE 1. I wonder how much that is worth







.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

wow, have you got a witch in the family then?

sam


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A witch with a large posterior, perhaps?









Tried to find http://rltwitches.com but no luck so far.

Blimey, here's a concept. What strap would you put on a wristwitch?

I never said any of this, someone else made me do it. It's those alien's in my head.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> wow, have you got a witch in the family then?
> 
> sam


 and I thought it looked like WATCH,


----------

